# Can't Believe No One Commented About Jimmy Being Filmed While Peeing in the Swanee



## A. Stanton (Feb 21, 2011)

After this shot, and laughing profusely, I now know why I watch this show. It doesn't get funnier than this. For those of you who own or have owned a boat, you know what a pain it is to go in to shore for this. Almost forgot to mention, what made this act even more hilarious was that James was diving beneath the boat at the time, looking for some big logs!


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 21, 2011)

That's funny as heck. I watch online so I have to wait a couple more days for them to post up last nights episode (2/20/11). It'll make it worthwile to watch now.


----------



## Booshcat (Mar 6, 2011)

A. Stanton said:


> After this shot, and laughing profusely, I now know why I watch this show. It doesn't get funnier than this. For those of you who own or have owned a boat, you know what a pain it is to go in to shore for this. Almost forgot to mention, what made this act even more hilarious was that James was diving beneath the boat at the time, looking for some big logs!


 
I was hoping to see jimmy surface and tell his father he'd found a "warm spot"


----------



## D&B Mack (Mar 10, 2011)

A. Stanton said:


> After this shot, and laughing profusely, I now know why I watch this show. It doesn't get funnier than this. For those of you who own or have owned a boat, you know what a pain it is to go in to shore for this. Almost forgot to mention, what made this act even more hilarious was that James was diving beneath the boat at the time, looking for some big logs!


 
Taking a dump in the woods is a necessity as well, but doesn't mean I want to see it on camera though.:msp_bored:


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 5, 2011)

A. Stanton said:


> After this shot, and laughing profusely, I now know why I watch this show. It doesn't get funnier than this. For those of you who own or have owned a boat, you know what a pain it is to go in to shore for this. Almost forgot to mention, what made this act even more hilarious was that James was diving beneath the boat at the time, looking for some big logs!


 
THEN.....it seems that he mighta had to surface, to find the......

'big log'.......:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WadePatton (May 5, 2011)

because that's what we expect. jimmy sheets all over his son every day all day long anyway. he's the kind of guy i'd expect to fart during dinner and pick his nose in the grocery store...uber meh.


----------



## jdog2 (May 6, 2011)

jimmy isnt the most intelligent person out there


----------

